# Active Crossovers for Home Audio



## kaijorg (Feb 2, 2014)

I am designing a 3-way speaker system to replace my current speakers. During my research I began reading about active crossovers. Does anyone have knowledge about this subject? One article I read online referenced dbx and Behringer equipment which are easily in my price range however I have read conflicting posts about the sound quality from these types of units. 

My thought was to use the REW software with one of these crossover units and take advantage of the control I will have over the DIY speakers as well as possible room correction.

Currently playing flac files on JRiver, Emotiva XDA-2 DAC, Emotiva XPR-2 amp, B&W N803 speakers.

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi kaijorg and welcome to the Shack!

Nice setup you got there.

While not the absolute final word, it does speak pretty highly of the Behringer DEQ2496 that Roger Sanders of Sanders Sound sells his 10c speaker system ($14,000) that includes one of his Magtech amps and a DEQ2496, which is used as the crossover for his electrostatic speakers.

The DEQ has very impressive specs too... 113dB SNR and .0007% THD.

I use one for my subs, but would have zero issues using it full range. It also provides stellar equalization options... parametric, graphic, dynamic, and shelf filters... plus delay and more.


----------



## poshy (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm running an active setup on a pair of 2-way speakers that I built using roughly Zaph's All Metal Seas system with cabinets based on Troel's TJL-2W system. I took a couple of years researching this, so these are the conclusions that I made. For reference, I'm using a HTPC, with a Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 audio interface, and two Emotiva UPA-2 power amps with my above speakers.


You can use the inbuilt functionality in the JRiver software for your crossovers, and as long as you have an audio interface that supports it, then use that for direct output. Not a bad way to go, and I gave it a test myself. Personally though, I really detest the JRiver software, so I passed on this.

There are a lot of other software solutions you can use as well, though it doesn't sound like this interests you a lot.

You could also try the miniDSP, as that is quite cheap and from everything I've heard has quite high quality/low distortion or noise. Also very easy to setup and small.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I keep forgetting about the miniDSP... and I have one, just that a couple of guys have had it for about a year and I can't seem to get it back. I also have JRiver and like it for my music server, but have not gotten in to all the extra settings, which I don't particular need, but might use at some point in time.


----------



## kaijorg (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you. I think I will go with the miniDSP, possibly the 4x10HD. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

